
Background Task Support in WSL - nikbackm
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/12/04/background-task-support-in-wsl/
======
azeirah
I was initially very happy about WSL, but the more I use it, the more I
realize _it is not ubuntu_. The character buffer often fails, network requests
often seem to hang for no reason, the WSL shell is not integrated into the
Operating system like it is in for example Mint or Ubuntu, various programs
have slight but annoying differences.

I'll just stick to my dual boot and VM's.

~~~
jstarks
We'll keep working on it. Hopefully we can win you back some day.

